# what modifier for cpt 95970 and 99214 or 99244



## tgjt1234 (Feb 12, 2008)

*what modifier for cpt 95970 and 99214 or 99244?*

Doctor sees a patient and during visit he makes an adjustment to his VNS implant.  The diagnosis code needs to be 345.5x, what modifier would get both services paid?  Commercial insurance requires a modifier, Medicaid does not.  I appreciate your help.


----------



## thompsonsyl (Feb 13, 2008)

Hi,

I looked up your codes on CCI Edits and it shows that the 99214/99244 would require a -59 modifier to "unbundle" it from the 95970.

Also, just a pointer....be careful how you word your questions.  You don't use modifiers to "get things paid", you use them to indicate to payors that services normally considered "bundled" are in a specific case not so, to accentuate the accuracy of coding, and so on....not to "get things paid".  I get what you're asking but don't want your statements to be misinterpreted and cause you problems.

Hope this helps!


----------



## tgjt1234 (Jun 9, 2008)

Thank you. 




thompsonsyl said:


> Hi,
> 
> I looked up your codes on CCI Edits and it shows that the 99214/99244 would require a -59 modifier to "unbundle" it from the 95970.
> 
> ...


----------

